# Working in Revenue Commissioners?



## AnnT (29 Oct 2007)

I am on a clerical officer panel and I am being called soon for the Clerical Officer position in the Revenue Commissioners.

What is the work like?  What would be the working hours? Is the work very pressurised?   Would there be overtime from time to time & could you get paid/time in lieu for that.

You can PM me if you don't want to give details here.

Tks


----------



## Welfarite (30 Oct 2007)

AFAIK, Revenue are well organised as regards training when staff join. They have a three month training set-up adn flexi-time is operarted (8 to 7 per day). You can work up to 11.5 hours flexi-leave4 every 4 weeks. Its a 35 hour week, roughly.


----------



## r2d2 (30 Oct 2007)

AnnT said:


> I am on a clerical officer panel and I am being called soon for the Clerical Officer position in the Revenue Commissioners.
> 
> What is the work like?


 
I heard it's quite taxing....


----------



## AnnT (30 Oct 2007)

Tks Welfarite, 

A good set up regards induction & training is what I wanted to hear.  I wouldn't know the ins & outs of revenue & tax, but I'm fast to learn if I get the info.  I want to be able to deal with queries if people are ringing up. 

I know there is one year probation, and you become permanent after this if you perform well.  Would there be any situation where they would not make a person permanent, even if the person was trying very hard?  You can PM if you like.

Do they still have the flexi time where you can take up to a day off a month? Is this offered to new staff?  I thought they were trying to phase this out for new staff in the Councils & didn't offer it to everyone.

35 hour week is what I would expect.  However a 32.5 hr week would be better  , like in some councils but we can't have everything.

Tks again


----------



## dub0605 (30 Oct 2007)

to be made permanent be very careful of your sick leave and watch your flexi clock


----------



## AnnT (30 Oct 2007)

Dub,

What does it mean to watch your flexi clock?

Is it better not to use the flexi time during the first year?  I don't mind not using the flexi time if it would be safer.

My other half said that I should not use the flexi time during the first year.  He said that if I start work at 8am nobody will see me at work, however, when I leave early (having all my hours completed) it will look like I am dossing.  Also he said that if I am taking a day off every month along with my 20days annual leave, it will look like 'I am not at work half my time'.


I am usually good with sick leave 'fingers crossed'.  I never take sick leave unless I am genuinely sick.  However, I would be careful not to get 'genuinely sick' too often, otherwise it will look like I have 'bad health' and shouldn't be working at all.

What would happen on the off chance, if I got pregnant and was out sick a lot ?  Would they count the pregnancy sickness and not give me a permanent job?  I have heard horror stories of pregnant people being out sick for 2 months, having to go to hospital to get drips etc.

Tks again,


----------



## porterbray (30 Oct 2007)

Go on the flexi clock immediately. It is proof that you are there. Sick leave regulations say that you can take 7 days in 5 occurances per year uncertified, but Revenue are strict if you go over this. If there are genuine reasons for being sick, this is usually accepted, though the pobabtion period may be extended for a further year.

And most people take the flexi day off every month, assuming they have built it up, and it is not frowned upon by any means when you take it. As for 'watching the flexi', you get an infringement if you arrive in late, leave early, leave early for lunch for or arrive back late from lunch. If there is a genuine reason, your supervisor will discount the infringement, for example if the flexi clock is not working or you are out of the office on business.

Good luck with your career, and definitely go on the flexi as soon as you get a chance. And there are no plans to phase it out in the civil service

As to what the job will be like, it very much depends what section you will be assigned to.


----------



## dub0605 (30 Oct 2007)

porterbray explained exactly. for example if the earliest you can clock out and finish in a day is 4pm, if you clock out at 15.59 you get an infringment. if you get 3 infringments within a certain period you get a warning.

if for some reason you are out sick alot yes your probation will be extended normally by 6 months and then its reviewed but diff places may have diff policies. 

start on flexi if thats what they are offering you, its a way of working up your time to get extra time off, why wouldnt you do that?! it shows you are there and are working


----------



## AnnT (30 Oct 2007)

When I worked in the public service years ago as a temp, you had to sign in and out every day into an 'Attendance Book'.

If you don't go on the flexi clock, would you still have to sign in and out to prove you are working 9 to 5, and working your 35 hour week? 

I don't mind whether I go on the flexi clock or not, provided I would have some way of proving that I was putting in my full hours.


----------



## porterbray (30 Oct 2007)

No, there are very few places left with attendance books. But many places are bringing in a system where you have to clock in and out using the flexi clock, to prove attendance, even if you are not on flexi or enjoying the benefits of it. So there is really no point in not going on the flexi clock and working up the time off.


----------



## Welfarite (30 Oct 2007)

I don't think you will have the choice if flexi is in operation in the place you are working. In any case, most people love having the choice of what times thay work, especially in Dublin where traffic can be beaten by starting at eight or finishing at 7. Your OH has a funny take on it! You'd be surprised how many come in early and are "seen" working! And how mnay clock off at four with a smile on their face having worked a full day by then! It's not school either... Just relax and you'll be fine! 

Getting pregnant and being off sick because of it should not be a problem. If it happens during your probation, HR will know that the illness is related to pregnancy and this will be taken into account in the overall decision to make you permanent or not at that time.


----------



## Ciaraella (1 Nov 2007)

I'm on the flexi clock in a government department and it's not optional but then again why would it be! you don't need to feel guilty leaving early if you're in early, once you make up your time it doesn't matter whether you're in early and leave early or in late and leave late. Also taking flexi days off aren't seen as dossing. You have to work up the extra time to be able to take the day off in the first place. Personally speaking in my office the people who always take their flexi leave are seen as very organised to have worked it up in the first place! my mother works in Revenue and would have the same view.


----------



## Brouhahaha (1 Nov 2007)

AnnT said:


> I am on a clerical officer panel


 
Can I ask how you get on this panel?

Thanks


----------



## AnnT (1 Nov 2007)

Tks for the replies.

I would prefer to work the flexi time as it is lovely to have a personal day off each month for e.g. dentist/doctor/sorting out banks/insurance.  My other half is a professional grade in a govt org.  He says the the Clerical Officers are not in work 'half their time'.  I don't want to give that appearance to senior staff, hence this question about flexi time.  My other half said I shouldn't use the flexi for the first year, until I have completed probation.  In reality, I will see what everyone else in my section is doing, then proceed from there.  

Regards getting on panels, I apply for govt jobs thru the Independent Newspapers.  Every couple of years, they form a panel for Council, HSE, Civil Service.  They have exams all around the country.  You just apply with PPS no. then turn up along with 1000 other people to your chosen location & do the exam.  Then they call the top 50 or 100 people for interview.  In my experience it can take a few 'gos' or applications before you will be called to interview.

Tks again


----------



## Suse (1 Nov 2007)

Ann T - I was just wondering........... I'm on a panel for clerical officer for An Garda Siochanna. PSA have told me that I am 27th on the list. In your opinion when do you think I'll be placed?

Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (1 Nov 2007)

AnnT, your other half's impression fo Cos not being in "half the time" strikes me as peculiar as it cannot relate solely to the fact that they are on flexiworking. Is there no attendance management of these staff? I wouldn't take OH's view of flexiworking as common. Most CS on flexi work their hours to the full in my experience. 

For the other poster about getting on a panel....www.publicjobs.ie covers recruitment for the civil service and other government agencies.


----------



## AnnT (1 Nov 2007)

Welfarite,

I'm sure the COs in question have attendance records and that they are doing the flexi time.  It is just that OH commented on all the empty desks and he said it 'appears' that they are not in work half their time.  He is at a technical level, and he doesn't have flexitime.  I'm sure all the senior office people are also on the flexi time and would understand that COs are putting in their full hours.


----------



## Welfarite (2 Nov 2007)

I agree that empty desks would give the impression of people "not at work half the time"....which is almost correct! The flexi day is 11 hours long and people would only have to attend for 7 of those hours to maintain their full working week....and only the core hours of about 4 if they already have time worked up! I bet he wouldn't accuse them of that to their faces!


----------



## AnnT (2 Nov 2007)

I'm not complaining, I had the flexi time years ago in a multinational and I found it invaluable.    You feel more organised and can your life around the job.


----------



## Erasure (2 Nov 2007)

I think i detect a hint of jealousy from your OH that he has no flexi time.  As long as your hours are worked up who cares what "impression" people get from you taking your flexi days.  Work to live not the other way around and enjoy your time off thats what i say.


----------

